

Opinions on Ionic framework for mobile apps? - jalledafa

Have any mobile devs used Ionic to build apps? If so what was your experience like (&amp; would you recommend it)?
======
james246
I'm in the midst of using Ionic to build a simple app that consumes a JSON API
and am finding it very good to work with. It seems pretty solid for a beta
product. I'm new to Angular but it seems like you can get a lot done without
knowing all that much about it's inner workings, which is great.

I would suggest sitting down and seeing what you accomplish using it for a few
hours. I did this to compare Ionic and jQuery Mobile. The app is far from
complete, but I'm liking it so far.

